

Sprint Will Sell a $12 Wireless Plan that Only Connects to Facebook or Twitter - radley
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2014/07/30/sprint-tries-a-facebook-only-wireless-plan/

======
tofs
Here in Brazil this practice is prohibited by law. The reason is that you
cannot charge according to content, the telecoms can sell only full internet
access, nothing else like this kind of combination.

------
fragmede
Countdown to TCP-over-TwitterDM in 3... 2.... (in the same vein as tcp-over-
over ping and tcp-over-dns-txt)

~~~
ams1
We've already got TweetFTP:
[https://github.com/NYTimes/tweetftp](https://github.com/NYTimes/tweetftp)

